# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  मेरी शादी नही हो रही है ? कृपया मदद करें |

## tarachand

मैं आपको मेरी जन्म दिनाँक व जन्म स्थान यहाँ पर लिख रहा हूँ 
मेरी खुद की शादी के लिए आज तक एक भी रिश्ता नही आया 
मेरे घरवालों ने सब जगह कोशिश की पर कहीं पर भी रिश्ता नही हो रहा है 

जन्म तारीख: 28-august-1991
जन्म स्थान : ladnun rajasthan
जन्म समय : सुबह 9 बजकर 15 मिनट 

मेरा नाम घरवालों ने ऐसे ही रख दिया था, पंडित जी  ने तो कुछ और ही नाम बताये थे,  जन्म समय की कुंडली भी बनाई थी पंडित जी ने पर वो कंप्यूटर वाली कुंडली से मैच नही करती

----------


## MALLIKA

> मैं आपको मेरी जन्म दिनाँक व जन्म स्थान यहाँ पर लिख रहा हूँ 
> मेरी खुद की शादी के लिए आज तक एक भी रिश्ता नही आया 
> मेरे घरवालों ने सब जगह कोशिश की पर कहीं पर भी रिश्ता नही हो रहा है 
> 
> जन्म तारीख: 28-august-1991
> जन्म स्थान : ladnun rajasthan
> जन्म समय : सुबह 9 बजकर 15 मिनट 
> 
> मेरा नाम घरवालों ने ऐसे ही रख दिया था, पंडित जी  ने तो कुछ और ही नाम बताये थे,  जन्म समय की कुंडली भी बनाई थी पंडित जी ने पर वो कंप्यूटर वाली कुंडली से मैच नही करती


* जब आपके  पास दो कुंडली है  तो ये कैसे पता चलेगा की आपकी कौन सी कुंडली सही है ?*

----------


## tarachand

ये वो कुंडली है जो पंडित जी ने बनाई थी

----------


## MALLIKA

> ये वो कुंडली है जो पंडित जी ने बनाई थी


*ये गलत कुंडली है !*
*इसमें पहली बात की पुरे 9 ग्रह  नहीं है !*
*दूसरी बात की इस जिस तरह से ग्रह बैठे है वो ज्योतिष शास्त्र के हिसाब से भी गलत है !*

----------


## anita

मल्लिका जी की बात से सहमति 


बुध और सूर्य या तो एक साथ होने चाहिए या 


फिर एक घर आगे पीछे जो की नहीं है इस कुंडली में 





> *ये गलत कुंडली है !*
> *इसमें पहली बात की पुरे 9 ग्रह  नहीं है !*
> *दूसरी बात की इस जिस तरह से ग्रह बैठे है वो ज्योतिष शास्त्र के हिसाब से भी गलत है !*

----------


## tarachand

पंडित जी द्वारा बनाई गई कुंडली गलत है ये तो मैं खुद कह रहा हूँ परन्तु मुझे क्या करना चाहिए |
मेरी कुंडली में मांगलिक दोष भी है |

----------


## Aeolian

बेकार में परेशान हैं आप ..
अभी २४ के ही तो हैं आप ..
हो जाएगी आप की भी शादी ..


और ..+
जिनकी शादी हो गयी है वे ही कौन से खुश नज़र आते हैं ...
पूछो उनके दिलों से .. 


ऐसे ही मौज करो ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

तारा चंद जी मैं ज्योतिषाचार्य अशोक जी से 
आपकी समस्या का हल निकालने के लिए कहता हूँ.


वैसे अभी आपकी आयु ऐसी नही हुयी की आप हताश हो जाएँ.

----------


## Aeolian

> तारा चंद जी मैं ज्योतिषाचार्य अशोक जी से 
> आपकी समस्या का हल निकालने के लिए कहता हूँ.
> 
> 
> वैसे अभी आपकी आयु ऐसी नही हुयी की आप हताश हो जाएँ.


यही बात मैंने भी कही है दद्दू ..
आप अपनी उंगली हर जगह घुसेड़ देते हैं ... 
वह भी बिना सोचे समझे ... 


अशोक जी ने दुसरे सूत्र में अभी लिखा है कि वे अभी बाहर है .. ज्योतिष सम्बन्धी समाधान कुछ दिनों के बाद निकालेंगे वे ..

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी की बात से सहमति 
> 
> 
> बुध और सूर्य या तो एक साथ होने चाहिए या 
> 
> 
> फिर एक घर आगे पीछे जो की नहीं है इस कुंडली में


अनीता जी आपने तो सीधे गलती को पकड़ लिया है !
इसका मतलब है की आपको ज्योतिष का अच्छा खासा ज्ञान है !
क्यों की आम तौर पर ये बात वही बता सकता है जिसको 
ग्रहो की चाल की सटीक जानकारी हो !

----------


## anita

बस थोड़ा बहुत ज्ञान है मल्लिका जी 
वैसे भी ये तो बहुत बेसिक बात है 






> अनीता जी आपने तो सीधे गलती को पकड़ लिया है !
> इसका मतलब है की आपको ज्योतिष का अच्छा खासा ज्ञान है !
> क्यों की आम तौर पर ये बात वही बता सकता है जिसको 
> ग्रहो की चाल की सटीक जानकारी हो !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यही बात मैंने भी कही है दद्दू ..
> आप अपनी उंगली हर जगह घुसेड़ देते हैं ... 
> वह भी बिना सोचे समझे ... 
> 
> 
> अशोक जी ने दुसरे सूत्र में अभी लिखा है कि वे अभी बाहर है .. ज्योतिष सम्बन्धी समाधान कुछ दिनों के बाद निकालेंगे वे ..


अशोक जी से मेरे व्यक्तिगत भी सम्बन्ध हैं.
व्ट्सअप पर भी हम आपस में बतियाते रहते हैं. 
सो......

----------


## tarachand

> बेकार में परेशान हैं आप ..
> अभी २४ के ही तो हैं आप ..
> हो जाएगी आप की भी शादी ..
> 
> 
> और ..+
> जिनकी शादी हो गयी है वे ही कौन से खुश नज़र आते हैं ...
> पूछो उनके दिलों से .. 
> 
> ...


आपकी बात सही है मेरी उम्र बहुत ज्यादा नही है पर जहाँ मेरा जन्म स्थान है वहां पर 20 साल होते ही शादी कर दी जाती है, ऐसे में 24 ज्यादा ही है कम नही है |
मेरे से कम उम्र के लड़के जो हमारे परिवार में है, पड़ोस में है उन सबकी शादी हो चुकी है |

मेरे घरवाले मेरे को लेकर काफी चिंतिंत है | मुझे तो ज्यादा परवाह नही है पर अपने माँ बाप के बारे में सोचता हूँ तो लगता है की शादी जल्दी हो जाये तो अच्छा है |
मेरे परिवार में 1 लड़के की शादी 34 की उम्र में जाकर हुई थी, मेरे घरवालों को यही चिंता सताती की कहीं मेरी शादी भी 34 की उम्र में ना हो |

----------


## ashok-

कमल जी ने आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर देने के लिये अनुरोध किया है पर मै घर से दूर होने के कारण आपको उत्तर दे नहीं पा रहा हूँ। रविवार को उत्तर दूंगा।धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

मित्र ये ही आपकी जनम कुंडली है तो 


आप  मांगलिक है, 


आपके विवाह के लिए अभी उम्मीद कम  ही है 


हो सके तो विवाह ३० या उसके बाद ही करे, वो आपके लिए शुभ  होगा 


गर आप कोई उपाय करना चाहये तो 


आप सुबह सूर्य को जल अर्पित करे वो भी कच्ची मिटटी में जहा पे उस जल पे किसी का पैर न पड़े 


और कबतूरो को बाजरा डाला करे 


बाकि प्रभु इच्छा

----------


## anita

ये मेरे थोड़े से ज्ञान के अनुसार विश्लेषण था 

*बाकि आपको आदरणीय से आपके प्रश्न का संतोषजनक उत्तर मिल जायेगा* 




किसी भी त्रुटि के लिए  क्षमा प्रार्थी हु

----------


## Krishna

> नमस्कार मित्रो कुच हमारे बारे मे भि बता दो हमारे पास कुन्डली नही है जन्म तारीख भी नही है कोइ और तरीका हो तो बताओ कुछ दिनो से बहुत परेसान हु धन्यावाद



आप अपने हाथों के चित्र भेज सकते हैं जिस में रेखाएं साफ़ प्रदर्शित हों | 
समय मिलते ही ज्योतिषाचार्य जी आपकी समस्या की और अवश्य ध्यान देंगें |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

ताराचंद जी आपकी तुला लग्न और मीन राशी है | लग्न से द्वादश मंगल होने के कारण आप मांगलिक है |आप के कुंडली में पितृ -दोष स्पष्ट रूप से नही बनता है | आप कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे फिर मै आप के प्रश्नों के उत्तर देता हूँ ----
१) क्या आप का मकान बड़ा और पुराना है,कही -कही से टूटी हुई है ?
2) आपके कितने भाई -बहन है ?
३) आप क्या कॉलेज की पढाई की है ?
४ ) क्या आप लिखते समय अक्षरों को गोलाकार तथा बड़े -बड़े कर के लिखते है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## akash6848

अशोक जी, आपको सदर प्रणाम , आपके द्वारा गत वर्ष बताये उपाय से जीवन में बहोत बदलाव आये है, उसके लिए कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद , कृपया वर्तमान में मेरे विवाह सम्बन्धी संभावनाओ पर प्रकाश डाले 

Akash shukla
17.11.1983
07.00AM
Khandwa Madhyapradesh

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी, आपको सदर प्रणाम , आपके द्वारा गत वर्ष बताये उपाय से जीवन में बहोत बदलाव आये है, उसके लिए कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद , कृपया वर्तमान में मेरे विवाह सम्बन्धी संभावनाओ पर प्रकाश डाले



आप शनिवार के शाम को फोन कर ले मेरा ऩ तो आपके पास है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## tarachand

> ताराचंद जी आपकी तुला लग्न और मीन राशी है | लग्न से द्वादश मंगल होने के कारण आप मांगलिक है |आप के कुंडली में पितृ -दोष स्पष्ट रूप से नही बनता है | आप कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे फिर मै आप के प्रश्नों के उत्तर देता हूँ ----
> १) क्या आप का मकान बड़ा और पुराना है,कही -कही से टूटी हुई है ?
> २) आपके कितने भाई -बहन है ?
> ३) आप क्या कॉलेज की पढाई की है ?
> ४ ) क्या आप लिखते समय अक्षरों को गोलाकार तथा बड़े -बड़े कर के लिखते है ? धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी आपके प्रश्नों के उतर --
१) हमारा घर २० वर्ष पुराना है, मकान जब बनवाया था तभी १ पट्टी में दरार आ गई थी जो आज तक है उसके निचे लोहे का पाइप लगा रखा है, घर में १ जगह छत पर दरार भी है जिस से बरसात में थोडा पानी भी आता है |
   हमारे घर में रसोई सहित 6 कमरे है, १ पानी का हौद है, पानी की १ छोटी टंकी भी है और टॉयलेट-बाथरूम है | जिस जमीन पर घर है वो 15000 फीट से ज्यादा है | मकान मार्च-अप्रेल 1996 में बनवाया था |
२) मेरे ३ बहने है जो मेरे से बड़ी है और शादी-शुदा है, मेरे कोई भाई नही है | बहनों की शादी भी १० वर्ष पूर्व एक साथ कर दी थी |
३) मैंने पढाई सिर्फ नवी कक्षा तक की है उसमे भी मैं फ़ैल हो गया तो फिर नौकरी करनी शुरू कर दी |
४) आपके चौथे सवाल के जवाब के लिए मेरी लिखावट देख लें |

----------


## ashok-

ठीक है अब दो एक दिन में आप को उत्तर देता हूँ। धन्यवाद।

----------


## tarachand

> ठीक है अब दो एक दिन में आप को उत्तर देता हूँ। धन्यवाद।


जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## ashok-

> जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


tarachand जी आपकी शादी होने में समस्या तो है पर शादी का एक हल्का योग मार्च 2016 से शुरू हो रहा है आशा करता हूँ उसमे शादी हो जाएगी |आप को कुछ उपाय बताता हूँ उसे शुरू कर दीजियेगा |
१) पहले तो अपने मकान के टूटे हिस्से को ठीक कीजिये |
२) कुत्ते को बिस्कुट और अंधे व्यक्ति को कुछ पैसे दान देने की आदत बनाये |
३) अपने पैर के अंगूठे में सफेद धागा बांधे (हल्का कसा) इसे गंदा होने पर दुबारा नया बांधा करे |
४) अपने मकान में अँधेरा होने के पहले उजाला कर लिया करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## tarachand

> tarachand जी आपकी शादी होने में समस्या तो है पर शादी का एक हल्का योग मार्च 2016 से शुरू हो रहा है आशा करता हूँ उसमे शादी हो जाएगी |आप को कुछ उपाय बताता हूँ उसे शुरू कर दीजियेगा |
> १) पहले तो अपने मकान के टूटे हिस्से को ठीक कीजिये |
> २) कुत्ते को बिस्कुट और अंधे व्यक्ति को कुछ पैसे दान देने की आदत बनाये |
> ३) अपने पैर के अंगूठे में सफेद धागा बांधे (हल्का कसा) इसे गंदा होने पर दुबारा नया बांधा करे |
> ४) अपने मकान में अँधेरा होने के पहले उजाला कर लिया करे | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद |
मेरी कुंडली मांगलिक है क्या इसी वजह से मेरी शादी देर से हो रही है, तथा मांगलिक दोष दूर करने का कोई उपाय है ?
क्या मुझे हनुमान चालीसा के पाठ करने चाहिए ?
क्या मुझे मंगलवार को व्रत रखने चाहिए ?

----------


## Aeolian

अरे इतनी भी क्या जल्दी है ताराचंद जी ...
१०-११ महीने हैं ..
काट लें किसी प्रकार .. 
ज्योतिषी जी ने जो उपचार बताये हैं उनको अगले कुछ माह तक प्रयोग में लाएं ... 
सब ठीक हो जाएगा ..

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद |
> मेरी कुंडली मांगलिक है क्या इसी वजह से मेरी शादी देर से हो रही है, तथा मांगलिक दोष दूर करने का कोई उपाय है ?
> क्या मुझे हनुमान चालीसा के पाठ करने चाहिए ?
> क्या मुझे मंगलवार को व्रत रखने चाहिए ?


tarachand जी इसकी कोई खास जरूरत नही है |आप हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ कर सकते है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## tarachand

> tarachand जी आपकी शादी होने में समस्या तो है पर शादी का एक हल्का योग मार्च 2016 से शुरू हो रहा है आशा करता हूँ उसमे शादी हो जाएगी |आप को कुछ उपाय बताता हूँ उसे शुरू कर दीजियेगा |
> १) पहले तो अपने मकान के टूटे हिस्से को ठीक कीजिये |
> २) कुत्ते को बिस्कुट और अंधे व्यक्ति को कुछ पैसे दान देने की आदत बनाये |
> ३) अपने पैर के अंगूठे में सफेद धागा बांधे (हल्का कसा) इसे गंदा होने पर दुबारा नया बांधा करे |
> ४) अपने मकान में अँधेरा होने के पहले उजाला कर लिया करे | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी एक बात और बताएं की पैर के अंगूठे में धागा कोनसे पैर में बांधना है, दायें में, बाएं में या फिर दोनों में |

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी एक बात और बताएं की पैर के अंगूठे में धागा कोनसे पैर में बांधना है, दायें में, बाएं में या फिर दोनों में |



दोनों अंगूठो में |

----------


## Rajat Vynar

ताराचन्द जी, बधाई हो। आप बिल्कुल चिन्ता न करिए। आपने वो मुहावरा तो सुना ही होगा- देर आए दुरुस्त आए। थोड़ा इन्तेज़ार करिए। आप शादियों की लम्बी लाइन लगा देंगे फिर आप एक दिन घबड़ाकर हमारे पास शादी रोकने का उपाय पूछने आएँगे। आपका कन्या लग्न मीन राशि है।

----------


## gupta rahul

नाम rahul
जन्म समय 20.05.1984 13:11 pm
FEROZEPUR PUNJAB

कृपया शादी कब होगी और कैरियर के सम्बन्ध में बताये

----------


## gupta rahul

http://www.google.com/transliterate/

----------

